# Barry Hook



## Saddlebag

If you want to watch an awesome carriage trainer check out Barry Hook on youtube from Britain. The man is very skilled at retraining horses for driving and by watching various videos you can watch everything from a single pony to a hammerhead of Friesians. That was a term I'd never heard of but it's a five horse hitch, three abreast and two wheel horses. The middle horse is a bit ahead of the other two, thus forming a hammer head. The traffic he drives in would scare the willies out of most of us and the horses learn to cross a small river.


----------



## greentree

He is the ONLY thing I have subscribed on YouTube!!! He is GREAT, and if I ever get to England, he and MichealVanessa will be the reasons I go! (Not stalking you, MV!!)

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa

*stalking lol.*

hiya and i dont mind you stalking me lol.
if and when you come over you will be more than welcome to stay.
i have not done a lot of showing as the lagistics are against me at the moment.
the last show i did was with tammy that was a ridden one.
the last driveing one i did was with the bds british driveing society at basldon essex with tricky and we did quite a few classes and a road drive and a cone course.
but since my frend chris has passed its been a bit of an up hill struggle.
well nancy if you do come over to stay you can come and stay in my room at my house and ill have to clear some of the tack out.
well my room is like the house in great expectations with the harness and the tack and there is tons of it.
the funny thing i have no off spring to pass it on to
my nephews i have not seen in a long time as me and my eldest brother do not get on.
my younger brother has 2 daughters and a son and hardley visit but its up to them.
so i say to my mum dont worrey what you dont see you dont miss its there loss.
i supose i could have had kids i would have been a great dad and with vanessa thay would have been rideing and driveing and may be we might have had a large barn with horses.
but its only a what if question and you can not turn back the hands of time.
i have not made a will at all the whole lot would be like a giant collection of my life.
so nancy drop us a line if your comeing over and the welcome will be a warm one and you can drive tricky he is nearley 30 and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*my tack bed room*










































heres some of it.


----------



## jaydee

Interesting man - I'm not into driving at all but do admire people who do it
Sadly the UK roads are becoming less and less horse friendly places though


----------



## michaelvanessa

*english roads*

ah thay are indeed but some times you have to use the roads to get to the tracks.


----------



## jaydee

We had to ride on the roads most of the time in the winter months where we lived - we had some great bridle tracks but if it rained they turned to knee deep mud paths!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bridle paths and mud.*

that reminds me of bucks ally were i am now lol.
epping forest was and is a good place to hack out in and well i have driven in there quite a lotand got chased by the mounted rangers there as you have to perchase a yearley id disc so you can ride in the forest.
well thay came at me hell bent for leather i was driveing tandem at the time so i swung them round and chased them lol thay did not know what to do.
i had my 2 ponys trick and tammy to a 4 wheel exercise cart and thay were so responsive i likend them to a pair of class 86 locos hauling a rake of freightliners.
tammys passed on and i only have trick now sigh i miss her so much and both of them were a loveley team.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*in tandem in the school.*


----------



## jaydee

You sound as naughty as we used to be when we galloped on the golf course adjacent to part of Cannock Chase!!!
Such rebels!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*we had fun then.*

we had a small yard in tottenham london and we would go to the tottenham marshes there was a few small yards there then and we would tear about on our ponys and christine had her straberry roan john just thinking about it brings back so many memorys.
we also use to thunder along the river lee towpath poor fishermen lol.
we had one axedent with an exmore pony we use to borrow a girl called taresa slipped down a bank with excallaba and roled on top of her but thay both were ok thank goodness.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*moveing the dung.*

moveing the dung was helerious we would go to the alotmennts with a few london trollys. the funnyest one was a frend called michael bergess he had a welsh sec d stallion stallion called sid thay pulled up behind a volvo car and gouged the boot lid (trunk) with his liverpool bit lol.
he got a trolly with iron tires and sid took off and jumped on a car bonnet (hood).


----------



## jaydee

Your riverside rides sound very similar to our canal bank ones - we were very popular with the fishermen there!!! Our local doctors daughter managed to have two different horses shy and end up in the canal with her - they just swam over to the sloped bank and scrambled out!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canal*

the only dodgy bit was were the main liverpool street line goes over the lee you had to duck a little but thankfully no trains or we would end up swimming with no way out as the banks were walls.


----------



## PonioUK

Another Barry Hook Fan!!


----------



## jaydee

Another UK member!!!!


----------



## Saddlebag

Michaelvanessa, your bedroom/tack room is every girl's dream who wants a horse. Altho my bedroom isn't adorned with tack I'll confess I sat on the bed, propped up the pillows and repaired a harness while watching tv. Seems normal to me. Lol


----------



## jimmy

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya and i dont mind you stalking me lol.
> if and when you come over you will be more than welcome to stay.
> i have not done a lot of showing as the lagistics are against me at the moment.
> the last show i did was with tammy that was a ridden one.
> the last driveing one i did was with the bds british driveing society at basldon essex with tricky and we did quite a few classes and a road drive and a cone course.
> but since my frend chris has passed its been a bit of an up hill struggle.
> well nancy if you do come over to stay you can come and stay in my room at my house and ill have to clear some of the tack out.
> well my room is like the house in great expectations with the harness and the tack and there is tons of it.
> the funny thing i have no off spring to pass it on to
> my nephews i have not seen in a long time as me and my eldest brother do not get on.
> my younger brother has 2 daughters and a son and hardley visit but its up to them.
> so i say to my mum dont worrey what you dont see you dont miss its there loss.
> i supose i could have had kids i would have been a great dad and with vanessa thay would have been rideing and driveing and may be we might have had a large barn with horses.
> but its only a what if question and you can not turn back the hands of time.
> i have not made a will at all the whole lot would be like a giant collection of my life.
> so nancy drop us a line if your comeing over and the welcome will be a warm one and you can drive tricky he is nearley 30 and quincy.


that's a shame ,that you haven't someone in the family interested,but if the interest is ent there you can't put it there,I,ve seven kids and sixteen grand kids ,one of my sons loves the horses and I,ve a seven year old grandson that loves them,he can yoke and drive one no bother,the rest of them would fall out with me if I presented them with a horse.the grandson told me a few weeks ago that when I die ,his Uncle Tom has got to share my harnesses with him lol


----------



## jaydee

I was the only one of 4 children who showed any interest in horses and the only one of my grt grandpa's many grt grandchildren that did
Two of my sons still ride they but have never had the passion that I still feel for them.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*room frozen in time.*

to saddlebag it is in deed and i will confess its frozen in time for vanessa as i have perchased quite a lot for her and i have not been in there for about 10 years.


----------



## Saddlebag

When I look back it was great how we rode with reckless abandon, enjoying our horses. We took our tumbles which taught us how to be better riders. Wasn't it great that we didn't have parents micro-managing us so we didn't get hurt.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*bucked off*

well i think at first i spent more time in the raod than the saddle and got injerd many times i have found as i have got older i dont bounce no more lol well it tought me a lot and in respect of the horse and that the enjoyment goes both ways with our equine frends.


----------



## Saddlebag

As kids we used to say that you had to come off 10 times before becoming a real rider. By the 10th time we were fed up with coming off and learned how to stay on no matter what.


----------

